# ~~4D Phlyer~~



## yeshoney (Sep 21, 2008)

Just finished this yesterday and took it to our Fly-in and Car show.  Enjoy the pics!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Sep 22, 2008)

*I can't... but , but..*

I can't see the Beautiful Shoe Box for that ugly bike in the Way!!! 


Nice Job are you trying to scare people on here:eek: :eek: 

I got to get to buildin!!!:o 

J A M I E


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 22, 2008)

sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 29, 2008)

That's beautiful! I've always thought that a cruiser build would look good finished in bare metal, and haven't gotten to try it.


----------



## Big Fat Whitewalls (Dec 19, 2008)

Pictures don't show up for me, just red X's


----------



## JRE (Dec 19, 2008)

same here.


----------



## Bob_in_WV (Dec 20, 2008)

Heck, I don't even get the red X's


----------



## yeshoney (Dec 20, 2008)

*Pics Fixed*

Sorry, these pics were hosted via AOL which no longer hosts pics.

Thanks, Joe


----------



## JRE (Dec 20, 2008)

sweet. I'm building a 1938 Shelby Flying cloud that has almost the same fenders frame and tank. My tank is a little longer and goes around the seat post.


----------



## Big Fat Whitewalls (Dec 20, 2008)

I can see them now. That's sweet.


----------

